# im goin bream fishin



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

Think i'm gonna go try to get a mess of bream on escambia this weekend...anybody know some good spots? Prob gonna hit bass-hole cove then go try thompson buyou. hit the steep cut banks. holler if you know anything better......

Basnbud


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Make sure you go up the river and hit Horseshoe Lake. We've been catching some shellcrackers and bluegill bigger than hand size on crappie minnows in there. Just fish the right side as you go in around the trees. Good luck.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

well went out with the girlfriend and caught 32 bream, 1 14in. sheephead, and 3 bass that kept. Mostly bluegill and shell crackers. caught em in Basshole cove and woodbine bayou (not thompson) basshole was conciderable clearer than woodbine. the bite was a lil bit slow, but when bit, most were hooked, we were useing red worms (slop worms). had quite a few swallows.
auguy7777, I'll have to try horseshoe next weekend. thanks for the tip.

Basnbud


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I took the girls up the river Sunday for some shooting and a little fishing, on the way to the shooting spot I ran over some fish with the side sonar circled back around and slowed examined it, it looked very interesting so we dropped anchor on at , turned out to be small catfish and bluegills schooled up very tightly. we caught them until they got board then moved on.


----------



## HEIST (Jan 30, 2012)

i caught about a 14in black drum at bass hole cove on Friday... im trying to get my boat running so i can go out on the river more this year.


----------

